# Rex crossed with Flem Giant- softer than Rex X Rex?



## notasnowballs (Dec 28, 2010)

My goal is a big, super soft bunny. I like how the Rexes have nice round butts, too, whereas the Flemish seem to be rangy for a long time. Hubby likes big bunnies, so I am shooting for big and soft. I work with the furs, so I figured this would make a nice fur, as well as nice meat. 

So I have mutts so far, and a couple pures. I bred the half Rexes I had to Rex/Mini Rex buck. Both parents had really nice fur. 

I bred my Checkered Giant/Flemish Giant doe to the Rex/Mini Rex buck. 

Both produced really nice colors, but the little black ones from the Giant doe... are WAY softer than the Rex/Rex cross. Fur's a bit longer, still dense, but luxuriously soft, which I love. 

I'm wondering if anyone might know why that is? Does the softness skip a generation or does it have to be two recessive genes or what? I'm trying to understand how to get the desired result and understand the genetics without making my brain explode. Thoughts?


----------



## notasnowballs (Dec 28, 2010)

Found this online color calculator, but it doesn't cover the fur softness. Found a lot of other stuff on Google too, but it's confusing. Oh well. There must be just too many variables going on with the mixed breeds. My brain is exploding already... LOL


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

all i know is rex is recessive to normal, an F1 cross of rex and a normal furred rabbit should be normal, you would have to breed back to rex to get the rex coat, its a long process to get the coat and the body you want on the same rabbit sometimes, as to the question about why these crosses have a differint type of fur all togather i have no idea unless their might be some satin genetics in there some place maybe


----------



## notasnowballs (Dec 28, 2010)

Huh. Wierd. I thought putting two rexes together would create... rex. The rex/ half rex babies came out with dense fur, but not as soft. but the half giant/rex babies are soft. Wierd. You would think soft Rex /soft Rex would create... soft rex. Strange. LOL


----------

